# Kann ich auf meinem Laptop Far Cry 3 spielen?



## ekaba007 (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich wollte mal fragen ob ich mit meinem Laptop vielleicht Far Cry 3 Assasins Creed 3oder Black Ops 2 usw. spielen könnte da ich mich mit Computer und so nicht so gut auskenne ^^.
Modell HP G72 Notebook PC 103C_5335KV
Gesamtspeicher 3,8 GB Frei sind 2,1 GB
Windows 7 Home Premium
Grafikkarte Intel(R) HD Graphics (1764280 KB)
Mein Akku ist kapput deswegen muss mein Akkunachlader (ihr wisst was ich mein ) immer laden. Wenn ihr mehr Info braucht schreibst einfach.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2012)

Das wird nix, der hat keine richtige Grafikkarte, sondern nur einen Intel.Onboard-Chip. Damit kannst Du modernere 3D-Spiele vergessen.


----------



## ekaba007 (3. Dezember 2012)

was ist wenn ich die quali vom spiel ganz runtersetze??? ^^


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. Dezember 2012)

ekaba007 schrieb:


> was ist wenn ich die quali vom spiel ganz runtersetze??? ^^


 
Selbst in 800x600 in niedrigsten Details wird das Game extrem ruckeln bzw unspielbar sein.
FC3 braucht selbst mit minimalen Details eine halbwegs fähige GPU.
Nur eine AMD Trinity wäre möglicherweise dazu in der Lage.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2012)

ekaba007 schrieb:


> was ist wenn ich die quali vom spiel ganz runtersetze??? ^^


 
Also, welche Intel hast Du denn genau? Wenn Du mal hier schaust: Intel HD Graphics 4000 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ dann ginge FarCry3 GERADE SO auf minimalen Details in 1028x768 und alles auf Mininum und nur mit DX9 auf ca 30FPS, ABER mit deutlich besseren Prozessoren als bei Dir (ein Core-i5 3360M und ein Core i7, klick mal die beiden Werte bei Far Cry an, da steht das dann). 

und wenn Du weiter runterscrollst siehst Du, das fast nix halbwegs neues noch geht mit dem Grafikchip.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, welche Intel hast Du denn genau? Wenn Du mal hier schaust: *Intel HD Graphics 4000* - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ dann ginge FarCry3 GERADE SO auf minimalen Details in 1028x768 und alles auf Mininum und nur mit DX9 auf ca 30FPS, ABER mit deutlich besseren Prozessoren als bei Dir (ein Core-i5 3360M und ein Core i7, klick mal die beiden Werte bei Far Cry an, da steht das dann). .


 
Wobei er ja laut eigener Angabe nicht mal ne HD 4000 hat sondern nur eine "normale" HD - die ja noch um einiges lahmer ist.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2012)

Deswegen auch meine Frage, welche er hat  irgendne Nummer haben die an sich immer, soweit ich weiß ^^


----------



## RichardLancelot (4. Dezember 2012)

Diese G72 NBs gibt's im Netz auch immer mal mit ATI Mobility Radeon HD5430. Vielleicht liegt eine Verwechslung vor. Das ist zwar immernoch kein vernünftig spielbarer Grafikchip, aber immerhin besser als ne Onboard-Grafik. Erschwerend zur schwachen Grafik kommt noch hinzu dass man dem Gerät ein mieses Thermomanagement attestiert, was bei Spieln auch durchaus zu Rucklern oder gar zur Abschaltung des NBs via Overheating-Protection führen kann.
Wenn du keine Ahnung von PCs hast und wissen möchtest was in deiner Kiste so drin ist kann ich dir Speccy empfehlen. Dieses Tool liest dir, ohne vorherige Installation, die wichtigsten Eckdaten deiner Maschine aus, die du uns dann mitteilen kannst.


----------



## ekaba007 (4. Dezember 2012)

ich hab ein anderes programm das es machen kann also was willst du wissen? ^^


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2012)

Schau mal nach, ob Du wirklich nur nen Intel GRafikchip hast oder vlt, doch was von AMD findest.


----------



## ekaba007 (4. Dezember 2012)

Also mal gesamtübersicht aber nur paar sachen:

Computer                                          HP
    Ersteller                                         NHAT
    Betriebssystem                                    Windows 7 Home Premium Home Edition 6.1.7601
    Datum                                             2012-11-28 DATUM IST FALSCH 
    Zeit                                              19:18 UHRZEIT IST AUCH FALSCH


--------[ Übersicht ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Computer:
      Betriebssystem                                    Windows 7 Home Premium Home Edition
      OS Service Pack                                   -
      DirectX                                           4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
      Computername                                      HP
      Benutzername                                      NHAT

    Motherboard:
      CPU Typ                                           2x , 2000 MHz
      Motherboard Name                                  Unbekannt
      Motherboard Chipsatz                              Unbekannt
      Arbeitsspeicher                                   3893 MB
      BIOS Typ                                          Unbekannt

    Anzeige:
      Grafikkarte                                       Intel(R) HD Graphics  (1764280 KB)
      Grafikkarte                                       Intel(R) HD Graphics  (1764280 KB)
      Monitor                                           PnP-Monitor (Standard) [NoDB]

    Multimedia:
      Soundkarte                                        Lautsprecher (Realtek High Defi

    Datenträger:
      IDE Controller                                    Intel(R) 5 Series 4 Port SATA AHCI Controller
      Festplatte                                        Hitachi HTS725032A9A364
      Optisches Laufwerk                                hp DVD RW AD-7701H
      S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status                     Unbekannt

    Partitionen:
      C: (NTFS)                                         288845 MB (125172 MB frei)
      D: (NTFS)                                         16094 MB (2319 MB frei)
      Speicherkapazität                                 297.8 GB (124.5 GB frei)

    Eingabegeräte:
      Tastatur                                          Standardtastatur (PS/2)
      Maus                                              HID-konforme Maus
      Maus                                              Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad

    Netzwerk:
      Netzwerkkarte                                     Broadcom 4313 802.11b/g/n
      Netzwerkkarte                                     Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
      Netzwerkkarte                                     Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller  (88.152.253.167)


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2012)

Also, demnach ist da nichts mit ner AMD/ATI-Karte. Nur Intel. Aber da steht auch nicht genau, welcher Chip, wobei selbst der bestes FC3 nicht schaffen wird, siehe oben.

Schau doch mal unter das Notebook, ob da ein Typenschild steht - es gibt nämlich massenhaft Varianten vom HP G72. So was wie G72 b04bg oder so. Den Code hinter dem G72, den Du ganz oben schreibst, hab ich genau so nicht finden können. Oder steht vlt. irgendwo auf dem Notebook was von AMD/ATI drauf?


----------



## RichardLancelot (4. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, demnach ist da nichts mit ner AMD/ATI-Karte. Nur Intel. Aber da steht auch nicht genau, welcher Chip, wobei selbst der bestes FC3 nicht schaffen wird, siehe oben.


Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 
Aber stimmt schon, mit ner Intel-Karte kannst du moderne ShooterRPGs sicher knicken...auch wenn BF Online vielleicht funzt (ja, ich hab den Thread gefunden).


----------



## ekaba007 (4. Dezember 2012)

ist jetzt auch egal ich leg mir bald ein gaming notebook zu aber welchen könnt ihr mir empfehlen? unter 1000 euro bitte ^^


----------



## RichardLancelot (4. Dezember 2012)

Also Preis/Leistungs-mäßig sollte man mal ein Auge auf MSI oder Schenker-NBs werfen. Ich persönlich empfehle im Regelfall keine Gaming-NBs, weil ich der Ansicht bin dass ein Tower/Barebone die klügere Entscheidung in Hinblick auf Erweiterbarkeit, Zukunftssicherheit, Investitionsvolumen und Preis/Leistung ist.


----------



## ekaba007 (4. Dezember 2012)

Tower/Barebone... welchen kannst du mir empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2012)

Spielst Du den nur zu Hause? Dann halt nen normalen PC mit Monitor nehmen, da kriegst Du für 500€ schon PCs, die besser als jedes 1000€ Notebook sind - windows und Monitor allerdings noch nicht eingerechnet. Kannst ja mal hier reinschauen: Der perfekte Gamer-PC unter 1.000 Euro - Tipps und Kaufvorschläge fürs PC zusammenstellen  die PCs sind alle recht gut in Preis-Leistung, Gehäuse kann man natürlich auch selber eines wählen, was einem gefällt. Bei einem shop wie hardewareversand.de kannst Du die Bauteile selber zusammenstellen (PC-Konfigurator) und das für 20€ zusammenbauen lassen - win7 kann Dir auch direkt mit installiert werden, da zahlst Du den normalen Preis von win7, als würdest Du es selber installieren wollen.


----------



## ekaba007 (4. Dezember 2012)

danke ich werd mal gucken ^^


----------



## Boring1503 (21. Januar 2013)

Hi , bin erst jz auf dasProblem gestoßen sry dafür. ekaba007 ich würde dir raten probier es nicht einmal, FC3 wird dein kleines Notebook zerfetzen und auch wenn es geht wird es so ruckel, dass du nach ein paar Tagen gar keinen Bock mehr hast zu zocken = unspielbar. Ich würde dir raten kauf dir einen neun Pc mit dem du dann rumbasteln kannst, denn dann kannst du die latest and greatest games zocken .


----------

